# Long Exposure Sparks



## Mitchography (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey all, new member from Australia. Thought I'd share some fun stuff from the weekend.



























C&C Welcome, first time post. Looking forward to getting amongst the community, cheers.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 31, 2011)

#4 ftw

The bridge adds something nice, and makes it a little more mysterious - like some sort of passage or portal or something. I like how I can see where the water starts by looking at the reflection.


----------



## McNugget801 (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone can spin it... trying mixing it up a bit  
they all seem under exposed  and your WB is off


----------



## Jake_NN_Bake (Nov 13, 2011)

The water and bridge add to the picture very nicely. This is what I did with the same technique:






Did you use steel wool and a wisk too?


----------



## Mitchography (Nov 16, 2011)

I did use a whisk until it broke and then I ended up using the cable and rigging up a connection point, the whisk holds it in better for longer. I am going to make a custom mount / holder / cage thingy to better hold the wool in place for next time.


----------



## beds (Nov 24, 2011)

can i ask, what are you doing to make all those sparks? i really have not got a clue, never seen it in the uk, except fireworks which i wouldnt fancy spinning around!!!


----------

